# Can heart rate predict gender?



## lusterleaf

Just wanted to see what you thought of this "old wives tale" about heart rate predicting the baby's gender.. yesterday i had a sono at 7w 3 d and the sono tech said she predicted my baby was a girl because the heartbeat was 162 bpm based on the old wives tale (anything over 140=girl, anything under 140= boy).


----------



## kat2504

No, regardless of the gender the heart rate will increase by 3 bpm every day between when it first starts beating, and when it reaches a peak at about 9 weeks. Then it will slow down again.


----------



## momofone08

My ob said the same thing when he used a doppler with my DD, she had a 172 and sure enough was a girl. At my scan yesterday baby had 162 bpm. :) It was probably a coincidence with my dd


----------



## Canada8

My baby's heart rt has been increasing!

At 6wks it was 146
8wks it we 155
10 wks 147
12.5 wk 169

I heard this wives tale oo, but not sure if it is right. I feel like I am having a girl but not sure if it is wishful thinking lol


----------



## clairebubba4

My babies heartbeat was 175 bpm at 10 weeks and by about 15 wks had slowly dropped into 140's where it still is now. I'm having a boy x


----------



## sammycaine

At 7wks mine was 176 bpm, so we shall see in a few short weeks!


----------



## porkypig

at 9 weeks my baby's heartbeat was 167 bpm and at 13 weeks it was 158 bpm; be interesting to see although imnot sure how reliable that is xx


----------



## susantvw

Sorry to disappoint you ladies, but its just an old wives tale. At work there was 7 of us pregnant, all due within weeks of each other, we all had boys and the heartbeats ranged from 130 to 172.

Its good for a bit of fun tho.

Susan
xx


----------



## letia659

I think this can be an indicator but by no means is it always right or I would have been a boy and my brother would have been a girl :haha: my mom was suprised twice since back then thats all they had to indicate gender! but with my children it has proven true but only in later pregnancy past 12-13ish weeks both my boys hr stayed mostly near 140-145 and my baby girl stayed a bit higher around the 160 range but this baby is staying around 160-170 but it has gone down a bit at 158 today so guess we will see in the next few weeks if it goes on down because Im sure its a boy!


----------



## Luna

No science behind this girls, sorry. Just silly old wives tale. If only it were that easy!


----------

